# Home made witches chant



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Since Macbeth didn't seem quite right for my witch I wrote my own witches chant. My wife will record it with bubbling sounds (hopefully) on a background track.

*Verse One*

Round the ancient cauldron goes,
Stir the potion, curse my foes
Eye of newt, and toe of frog,
Wing of bat and mud from bog,
In the cauldron magic bubbles,
Cure of ills and end to troubles.
Under the dark moon I beseech thee,
Guard tonight these eerie beasties,
Wind may blow, and wolf may howl,
Darkness hides a thing most foul.
Tonight the Trick or Treaters roam,
With bags of candy far from home.
And if they're not a lucky lot,
They may just end up in my pot,
And be a ghost for evermore,
To knock no more upon my door.

I think my cauldron needs something new?
Perhaps it needs a child or two? (Add evil witch laughter)

*Verse Two*
Now rise up all you bags of bones, 
The Zombies, Wights, and Skeletons.
Rise up now for Halloween,
Your spirits free to haunt and keen,
To do my bidding on this night,
To go about and cause a fright.
To prey upon the unaware,
And do it with an evil flair.
For Witches rule upon this night,
to cast their spells, on those who might,
brave this night, this Halloween,
or is it all, an awful dream? (add cackling laughter)


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I love it! I've been searching the web for my Witch and haven't come up with anything really good. You did good.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Outstanding! This is very cool!


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds really good! Are you going to post the audio when your done? Im not going to use it...I just want to hear the final product.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That is very good! I can hear the witch's voices as I read it.

(Otaku comtemplates plagarism...)


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow nice -i like it
(pyro is right behind Otaku)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone know how to post audio on this site?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd be honored if anyone chose to use it (for noncommercial purposes, otherwise I want my cut, lol). Once the audio is done I'll have to figure out how to post an audio file.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wonderful! i want to hear an audio file!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Hmm, plagarism is such an ugly word. I was thinking of it more as spreading Spooky1's incredible creativity for the world to enjoy ha, ha.

I would love to use it in my display and I don't blame you for wanting a cut if it is for commercial! You are wonderful to share it!

One of the gurus will have to chime in on how to post it though, I don't have a clue.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

what sweet poetry.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's really good 
good job


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

That would be really cool of you if you didnt care if we used it for our homes...just say so for sure one way or another if you post the audio.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's the link to my completed witch w/ video. I'll try to have just the audio available shortly.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=255190#post255190


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If anyone wants the audio file (for personal use), PM me your email address and I can send it to you. I'm working at setting up a webpage but it won't be ready until after halloween.


----------

